
Mysterious Repeating Radio Burst from Space Is Back, Right on Time - drocer88
https://news.yahoo.com/mysterious-repeating-radio-burst-space-175100403.html
======
ggm
Its rotating. Its periodicity is now well understood. It has focal beam
qualities. The "Mysterious" word is over-used. All astronomical objects which
are smaller than the resolution limit of the telescopes used, are "Mysterious"
because we cannot state what morphology they conform to.

Another word is "interesting" -If we can type this source into a class which
is radically different by size, weight, speed of rotation, density, chemical
composition, interior structure, number of black holes on a wednesday at 5pm,
we can then apply that knowledge to the structure of the universe.

